# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Βοήθεια για αλλαγή ηχείων

## picdev

Λοιπόν μπαίνω κατεθείαν στο ψητό,
έχω ενα scoda fabia salloon του 2002, έχει 2 ηχεία στις πόρτες και στο ύψος των καθρεπτών έχει 2 twitter.
Εγώ θέλω να αλλάξω τα μεγάλα γιατί χάλασαν και τρίζουν, ξύλωσα τη πόρτα μέχρι ενα σημείο και είδα οτι ειναι 15cm περίπου,
οπότε είναι η διάσταση 6.5"

αυτό που παραξένεψε είναι οτι τα ηχεία δεν ήταν βιδωμένα ,ήταν μέσα σε ενα κύλινδρο σιδερένιο που και αυτός είχε πριτσίνια πάνω στη πόρτα, τώρα δεν παίρνω και όρκο επειδή δεν ξήλωσα όλο το πλαστικό.

Σε αυτή τη διάσταση τι επιλογές έχω? δεν ψάχνω κάτι πολύ ακριβό ούτε πολύ φτηνό
Ακούω προτάσεις! ευχαριστώ.

Η πηγή μου είναι ένα radio cd pioneer,λέει στη πρόσοψη 4x50w mosfet και ακούω μουσική house,να πως οτι με ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα πιο πολύ και όχι να κάνω το κάγκουρα

----------


## picdev

μπορεί να κάνεις κάποιος , κάποια πρόταση για ηχεία μέχρι 50ε το ζεύγος ?  ναι λίγα τα λεφτά, αλλά ποια ειναι τα  καλύτερα που μπορών να πάρω με αυτά τα λεφτα?
cadense? helix? mac audio?

----------


## primeras

Για δες Άκη εδώ. Χαρακτηριστικά και τιμή πολύ καλά.
Μετά πας για Magnat γιατί τα άλλα φεύγουν πολύ...

----------


## AKHS

6.5 in ειναι 16.5 με 17 εκατοστα προσεχε τι θα παρεις γιατι μπορει να μη σου κανει η διασταση επισεις να προσεξει και στο βαθος αν χωραει γιατι μετα θα χρειαστεις και κατι σαν αποστατη

----------


## σεατ 2

οταν πάρεις και βαλεις πες μας να ξερουμε και μεις. και μενα το τολεντο του 2001 ετσι ακριβως εινε οποτε αφου εβγαλα τα καπακια βαρεθηκα να κανω πατεντες και τα παρατησα.και τα μιντια μαρκ εχουν πανε δες.

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν σήμερα άδιασα με τη δουλειά και έλυσα τη πόρτα!
και τα ηχεία μαζί με τη βάση τους είναι ένα και ειναι βιδωμένα με πριτσίνια! 
τη @#$ ειναι αυτή? ποιος μλκς το σκέφτηκε? speaker.jpg

----------


## geostrom

μαλλον η αντιπροσωπεια τρυπανακη και αφαίρεση με προσοχή του πριτσινιου μετράς με ακρίβεια βάθος και  πλάτος για να μην πάρεις λάθος και εγώ θα σου προτείνω pioneeer  (custom fit) αλλα μαλλον θα χρειαστείς και αποστάτη γιατί αυτός ειναι fix με το ηχειο .

----------


## picdev

ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων μου είπε, οτι υπάρχουν βάσεις για τα ηχεία.
βγάζεις τα πριτσίνια και βάζεις βάση που μπαίνουν ηχεία του εμπορίου

----------


## geostrom

αυτο σου λέω και εγώ << αποστάτη >>

----------


## picdev

ρε παλικάρια, σήμερα που είπα να πάρω ηχεία, γύρισα τώρα απο βόλτα και στάζει το ψυγείο  :Sad:  
, πάλι καλά που έχει αισθητήρα στο δοχείο και μου σφύριξε οτι είναι άδειο, το γέμισα νερό και 
αύριο πρωί πρωί συνεργείο.
Ελπίζω να ειναι κανένα κολάρο

----------


## xifias

οντως κυκλοφορουν αποστατες για ηχεια εμποριου.η τιμη τους ισως να ξεφευγει λιγο οποτε μιας κ τα παλια σου ειναι σκισμενα,αν πιανει το χερι σου μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις το ιδιο πλαστικο για να βαλεις πανω τα νεα.θα χρειαστει πολυ πατεντα κ κοψιμο αφου εκει μεσα ειναι ενα κανονικο μεγαφωνο..φροντισε να βρεις ιδια διασταση μεγαφωνου.

απο μαρκες ψαξε κ για τη boschmann..φτηνα ηχειακια κ ποιοτικα επιπεδου σονυ κλπ.

αλλιως τριτη επιλογη,φτιαξε εσυ τους αποστατες.

----------


## picdev

10E το ζευγάρι μου είπαν για τους αποστάτες

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν ακούστε πως έχει η κατάσταση, άλλαξα τα στεφάνια , πήρα και ηχεία.
Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής στα ηχεία έρχεται ένας κονέκτορας με 4 καλώδια, γιατί στο μεγάλο ηχείο συνδέεται παράλληλα και το τουίτερ, το κουλό είναι ότι τα χρώματα της καλωδίωσης είναι ανάποδα στο τουιτερ!
σέ ενα ηλεκτρικό διάγραμμα που έχω είναι ίδιο χρώμμα 
τα χρώματα που έχω είναι μπλέ και μπλε/καφέ

----------


## picdev

εντάξει τα βρήκα , είδα τα + και τα - απο το radio cd , για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο τα καλώδια των τουίτερ συνδεόντουσαν με άλλο βύσμα που εκεί τα καλώδια είναι ανάποδα!
η δυχρωμία είναι το - και το μονόχρωμο το +

----------


## mariosinsuex

Τους ίδιους αποστάτες έχουν και όλα τα Golfάκια.
Πολύ απλά πας σε ένα ξυλουργείο και σου "κόβει" 2 τεμάχια με την συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο.
(στο μαγαζί τα λέμε "κύκλους", και τα βάζουμε σε πολυεστερικές κατασκευές για την στήριξη πολλών μεγαφώνων

----------


## picdev

απο την elasyn τα πήρα  10ε και τα 2 στεφάνια, αλλά ίσως το ξύλο να είναι καλύτερο σαν υλικό.
για ηχεία πήρα τα magnat 162 πολύ φτηνά 30ε...... ήθελα να πάρω κάτι πιο ακριβό αλλά μου είπε οτι δεν αξίζει, λέω και εγώ ας γλιτώσω κανένα ευρώ και τα πήρα,
δεν με ενθουσίασαν και όλας. πάντως παίζει πολύ ρόλο η μόνωση , σε όλα τα κενά έβαλα αφρολέξ αυτοκόλλητο

----------

